# Freezing Fruit for Wine



## jrtdt (Aug 1, 2004)

I have read that freezing some fruit increases the amount juice and makes it easier to extract. The article mentioned freezing Rhubarb for a day before using and said it would work for any fruit. Anyone ever try this?


----------



## RoyalRed (Aug 1, 2004)

I discovered this by accident when I did not have enough fresh blueberries to fill my fermenter. I grabbed some from my freezer and they were far juicier. I have tried this successfully with many fruits. The cell structure breaks down when frozen resulting in more juice.


----------



## geocorn (Aug 1, 2004)

Everything I read says that freezing the fruit is an excellent way to start your wine. As previously mentioned, the freezing helps to break down the cell structure, especially in berries. This means you will get more juice from your fruit.


----------



## bdavidh (Aug 2, 2004)

Isn't that how the Ice Wines are made? Or are you letting the fruit defrost before crushing?


While on a trip to BC, Canada, they explained they let some grapes freeze, then crush, it's not that they get more juice, just less water, since it's crystalized.


The resultant wine is sweeter and more like a liqueur. It's also pricey, but delicious.


----------



## Hippie (Aug 2, 2004)

The fruit needs to be froze solid and for longer than a day and then thawed out completely before using. Blackberries will almost juice themselves while thawing.


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 22, 2022)

i've frozen my fruits and berries for years, and most all of the top vinters on here freeze theirs as well, i got quite a bit of pear and peach in the freezer right now, alas, i got so many 6 gallon carboys bulk aging,,,, my wine room to crowded to safely start another ferment, i gotta get my but in gear, all my bulk agers are ready to bottle,, i really don't know which is worst, waiting to clean bottles till it is a awfully big hassle to do, or bulk aging so much wine , that bottling becomes a another big job, i still need to send some wine to a good man, not only am i addicted to making wine , but i'm more obsessed at bulk aging, most that start on here wants everything instant, where as i want everything well aged, 
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 22, 2022)

bdavidh said:


> Isn't that how the Ice Wines are made? Or are you letting the fruit defrost before crushing?
> 
> 
> While on a trip to BC, Canada, they explained they let some grapes freeze, then crush, it's not that they get more juice, just less water, since it's crystalized.
> ...


so you're saying ice wines are more favorable and kinda sweet, doses that stand true for all ice wines?
i know nothing about grape wines, but you just sparked my interest,,,,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 22, 2022)

WELP I DID IT YET ONCE AGAIN, just seen the date on this thread,  
Dawg


----------



## Jovimaple (Jan 22, 2022)

So you're saying this thread aged well?


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 22, 2022)

Jovimaple said:


> So you're saying this thread aged well?


yes it did, my only worry is me,, lol ,, golly you ain't got a clue how embarrassed , i am, and this is only one of a few, 
Dawg


----------



## Jovimaple (Jan 22, 2022)

I actually like when something that's still relevant shows up with new activity, and I learned something about ice wine that I didn't know. In fact, I had never heard of ice wine before I was shopping for the WineXpert Apres Chocolate Raspberry dessert wine kit last year. They also make an ice wine kit.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 22, 2022)

I will say that 17.5 yrs. is a pretty good interval! Perhaps the wine has aged well in the meantime!


----------



## David Violante (Jan 23, 2022)

hounddawg said:


> WELP I DID IT YET ONCE AGAIN, just seen the date on this thread,
> Dawg


No worries Dawg… I’ve done it too, and as @Jovimaple says, it’s good to see some information and discussion from the past that is still relevant.


----------



## RussMiner (Jan 30, 2022)

Starting a 3 gal batch of blueberry/rhubarb wine 7 pounds frozen blueberries and 4 lbs frozen rhubarb. Been sitting covered for the past 3 days and I am squeezing the mesh bags daily. I’m shooting for a 10% abv. Going to also add some vanilla notes. My question is what should my starting SG be? This my first frozen fruit wine and I don’t have a large freezer yet. Edit: I added 6 lbs of sugar and my starting SG is 1.095 close enough to that magic 1.100.


----------



## Fencepost (Jan 31, 2022)

RussMiner said:


> Starting a 3 gal batch of blueberry/rhubarb wine 7 pounds frozen blueberries and 4 lbs frozen rhubarb. Been sitting covered for the past 3 days and I am squeezing the mesh bags daily. I’m shooting for a 10% abv. Going to also add some vanilla notes. My question is what should my starting SG be? This my first frozen fruit wine and I don’t have a large freezer yet. Edit: I added 6 lbs of sugar and my starting SG is 1.095 close enough to that magic 1.100.


You'll be well north of 10%abv...probably closer to 12.5%... but calculate it yourself at: Alcohol By Volume ABV Calculator | Brewer's Friend
And next time maybe use a little more fruit, many folks use 7lbs of fruit per gallon of wine, for the most flavor... but many have started right where you are ~4lbs/gallon, and enjoyed it. Good luck.


----------

